# 52 Weeks (NOW COMPLETED! WOOHOO!)



## Austin Greene

*Index of images: 
*

Week 1 - Landscape (Bodega Bay)
Week 2 - Landscape (Hawaii)
Week 3 - Self Portrait
Week 4 - Glamour Portrait
Week 5 - Boudoir
Week 6 - Pet Portrait
Week 7 - Art Photography
Week 8 - Moonscape
Week 9 - Fashion Portrait
Week 10 - Fashion Portrait
Week 11 - Graduation Portrait
Week 12 - Graduation Portrait (Cap & Gown)
Week 13 - Moonscape self-portrait
Week 14 - Urban Landscape (South Korea)
Week 15 - Sunset Landscape (South Korea)
Week 16 - Street Abstract (South Korea)
Week 17 - Macro (South Korea)
Week 18 - Street Photography (South Korea)
Week 19 - Lightning Photography (South Korea)
Week 20 - Star Trails
Week 21 - Landscape (Bodega Bay)
Week 22 - Landscape (Bodega Bay)
Week 23 - Street Portrait (Seattle)
Week 24 - Fashion Portrait (Davis)
Week 25 - Night Landscape (Bodega Bay)
Week 26 (HALFWAY!) - Landscape (Santa Cruz)
Week 27 - Equestrian Photo (Hunter Jumper)
Week 28 - Landscape (Pigeon Point)
Week 29 - Equestrian Portrait
Week 30 - Automotive Rolling Shot
Week 31 - Junk Photo, Personal Doubts
Week 32 - Landscape, Trillium Lake (Oregon)
Week 33 - Portrait
Week 34 - Panoramic (San Francisco Skyline)
Week 35 - Landscape (Mokulumne Forest)
Week 36 - Self-Portrait Landscape (Big Basin State Park)
Week 37 - Landscape (Santa Cruz)
Week 38 - Landscape (Asilomar Beach, Pacific Grove)
Week 39 - Landscape (Davenport, CA)
Week 40 - Landscape (Davenport, CA)
Week 41 - Couples Portrait
Week 42 - Portrait
Week 43 - Landscape (Prairie Creek Redwoods State Park)
Week 44 - Landscape (Redwood National Park)
Week 45 - Landscape (Pinnacles National Park)
Week 46 - Street Portrait
Week 47 - Couples Portrait
Week 48 - Landscape (Davenport, CA)
Week 49 - Boudoir/Implied Nude
Week 50 - Landscape (Davenport, CA)
Week 51 - Couples Portrait
Week 52 - Couples Landscape


ORIGINAL POST:
Hey everyone,

Following in the stead of Bo4key and many others, I've finally decided to do a 52 week project. In a fit of creative genius, I've even titled it "52 Weeks", clever, _isn't it? 
_
I recognize that over the next year a lot of things will be changing for me. I'll be graduating from UC Davis, hopefully moving to a different state (or perhaps country), and facing inevitable unemployment as a search for a job as a recent graduate. I'll also be expanding my photography into exciting new areas as opportunities come up. You all have been a huge help to me through my growth as a photographer, and I'd like to continue that trend.

The goal here is simple. I aim to produce a 52 week project that isn't like most. I don't just want the project to keep me shooting, but also to challenge me in new ways. By that, I hope to post an image per week that is beyond the scope of your typical 52 week project. No cats. No tacky mugs. No squirrels. Just what I hope to be solid, decent images.

Along the way if you have any critique, please feel free to post it! This is meant to be, among other things, a learning experience for me, and we all know how useful TPF is in that regard.

Best,
Austin


*Week 1 of 52: Furlong Gulch, Sonoma Coast*


----------



## ronlane

Off to a solid start there Austin. Good luck with your journey.


----------



## BrickHouse

Great first week! Very nice.


----------



## Austin Greene

Here's the post from week 2! I was in beautiful Maui, Hawaii for a wedding. While I was there for a week, I sadly only got about a two hours to shoot on one evening between all the festivities, job hunting, and planning. Working amongst the crowds of tourists on the beaches was interesting, but I do plan on returning to do some dedicated shooting in the near future (somehow on my college student budget). 

I'll also include a second image (bottom) which is just a freebie and not part of the project. The highlights are blown in it, but oh well! 

Hope you enjoy them! 

*Week 3 of 52: Lahaina Sunset*


----------



## goodguy

Checked your entire Flickr and was very impressed, good job!!!


----------



## Austin Greene

BrickHouse said:


> Great first week! Very nice.



Thank you! I hope to keep up the good work  



goodguy said:


> Checked your entire Flickr and was very impressed, good job!!!



Thank you goodguy! Happy you enjoyed the photos so much and I'll be sure to bring more your way!


----------



## Starskream666

Can I ask how did you use such a slowshutter but retain the sky's detail, what filter is that?


----------



## D-B-J

Starskream666 said:


> Can I ask how did you use such a slowshutter but retain the sky's detail, what filter is that?



Looks like a graduated neutral density and maybe a full nd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitenNainaney

Yup, I'm subscribed to this thread! Look forward to your project!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austin Greene

D-B-J said:


> Starskream666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask how did you use such a slowshutter but retain the sky's detail, what filter is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a graduated neutral density and maybe a full nd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Nailed it! It's two graduated ND's (Cokin P Series) stacked on top of one another to make a somewhat full ND. I wanted the water stopped down, but not as much as the sky. 



HitenNainaney said:


> Yup, I'm subscribed to this thread! Look forward to your project!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Hiten! Looking forward to your thoughts!


----------



## Austin Greene

For week three, I wanted to do something a bit more personal, and out of the norm. I've been working a lot on my portraiture, and I've taken a lot of posed self-portraits, but I've yet to do what I would call an honest self-portrait. No posing, just _me. 
_
_So here I am._ The goal was to communicate both who I am, and (in part) why I shoot. 

Hope you enjoy it  

*Week 3 of 52: Behind the Photos*


----------



## D-B-J

togalive said:


> For week three, I wanted to do something a bit more personal, and out of the norm. I've been working a lot on my portraiture, and I've taken a lot of posed self-portraits, but I've yet to do what I would call an honest self-portrait. No posing, just _me.
> _
> _So here I am._ The goal was to communicate both who I am, and (in part) why I shoot.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it
> 
> *Week 3 of 52: Behind the Photos*



I like it, but not as strong as your first 2.

Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austin Greene

Week four came in a flash early this morning, _literally_. Last night I set out to do an impromptu midnight shoot in downtown Davis for this week of my 52 Weeks photo project. Posting on a Facebook page for my University, I had a model in less than 12 minutes! An hour later, and we were weaving our way through back-alleys, shooting like gangbusters. 

Taken just past midnight, this photo is (in my opinion) one of the best portraits I've ever taken. I love the texture of her satin dress coming through in the image, and the placement of the light on the wall behind her. Coincidentally, her eyes are _exactly_ the same color as the back wall. Her make-up was spot on for our theme; glamour. I also really enjoyed the simplicity of it, as I was just holding up a single flash with my left hand (loop) and shooting with my right, just like the good old days of macro shooting. 

So what do you all think? I'll post the rest in the "People Photography" gallery when editing is complete. Hope you enjoy it! 

*&#8203;Week 4 of 52: Rachel*


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 5 of 52 marked a first for me in my photographic career, _boudoir! _I'll admit, I've been wanting to do a boudoir shoot for years, but never got the chance, or the uncertainties of significant others held me back at one point or another. Two weeks ago, I was contacted by Sara, who wanted to do a shoot both for fun, and to get a few images for her boyfriend. I made it clear that I'd never done a boudoir set before, but she liked the style of my other portraits and persisted. 

Next thing I know, I'm shooting this awesome girl in her apartment! The shoot was a _blast_! I've never quite experienced something like it in photography. Past the first couple frames, the attitude very much became "we can either make this really awkward, or we can just have fun with it!" Needless to say, we stuck with the latter. Working in a confined apartment, my framing and posing abilities were tested to the limit, and I really enjoyed the challenge of it all. Frames included everything from implied nudes to a unique set just for her boyfriend featuring some of his motocross riding gear. I'm not one to talk up my own images, but I know he'll be one happy dude! 

In any case, I hope you enjoy this image from the shoot, marking week 5 of my ongoing "52 Weeks" photo project! 

Image info: 
I wanted this image to have more of a glamour feel than your typical boudoir image. We left the smiles behind for other images and instead went for a flat, almost dominating gaze. The pearls were added to match the blanket, and to continue the regal/glamour concept. We ended up going for some heavier shadows on her left side to produce some nice defined edges to finish it off, versus the soft-diffuse lighting that seems typical. My only beef might be that in my pursuit of added depth by having her hands forward in the frame, distortion from the 85mm may have overly enlarged them. 

*Week 5 of 52: Sara*


Sara by TogaLive, on Flickr

Let me know what you think! Expect the rest of the shoot in a "People Photography" forum post soon


----------



## Austin Greene

For week 6 of my ongoing "52 Weeks" photo project, I decided it was time to photograph one very special pup. 

Baxter is our wolf hybrid. Yes, I said "wolf" (grey, to be specific). He's the sweetest dog I've ever met, and has, bar none, the most expressive eyes of any dog I've seen. When he looks at you, you not only know every emotion he feels, but a sensation creeps into your heart that he knows every emotion _you're feeling_ as well. Owning Baxter from a pup, I've grown up around him, and he around my family and I. I've seen him play in his first snow as a small puff of fur, and I've seen him grow into a tough, hardened mountain of a dog that doesn't shudder at the thought of a below-freezing winter. 

Rattlesnake bites, two torn ACL's, stitches, and so many other things have tried to bring this beautiful animal down, yet he's abated through it all, running through the woods every day with the same enthusiasm and energy he brought into the world as a puppy. Baxter's body is getting old now, but one look at his eyes and you know his heart burns as hot as ever. He is, and always will be, my brother. 

Love you bro. 

*Week 6 of 52: Baxter
*


Baxter by TogaLive, on Flickr

P.S: I admit to slightly missing the focus on his eyes. Wish I hadn't, but he's one very camera-shy dog and I had 10 other photographers to take care of at the time. (I was running a landscape photo trip for our local photo club up into Lassen Volcanic National Forest, near my house.) Hope you enjoy him regardless


----------



## D-B-J

Lovely photo and processing.  It's just sad that you missed focus.  Dogs are like that, always there for us when we need them. 

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## Austin Greene

For Week 7 of my "52 Weeks" photo project I decided to do something a little more artsy. 

I initially started burning the edges of printer paper in our bathroom with the idea in mind that I would lay them out, layering together a landscape of mountainous silhouettes, a kind of burn forest. 

Well, that didn't work. Turns out paper burns more readily than I expected, and next thing I know I've got a small bonfire in our sink and quite a bit of lost arm hair. 

What did notice, however, was that when I dowsed the burning sheets with water, a fragile film was left over. It stuck to my skin when when, and gently peeled upon drying. So, I decided to run with it. Hope you enjoy the results! Initially titled "Burn" I decided after enough looking that the image more representing something breaking from a mold, and aptly renamed it. 
*
Week 7 of 52: Break Out 
*


Break Out by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

For week 8 of my "52 Weeks" photo project, I decided to visit a location that holds a special place in my photographic career. 

Some miles out into the country, away from cars, the city lights of Davis, a dirt road leads to a gate with a sign marked "END." If anything, it is a poetic place. For those of you who have known me from the beginning, the image below might seem familiar, and it should. I took a photo of this exact location some years ago during my first attempt at night time shooting. Well, this time, arriving with a new group of co-shooters, I instantly gravitated to the same frame I'd taken before. Something felt different, and I was certainly better equipped this time. I felt like I could finally do the scene justice, so I gave it a shot. 

I hope you like the results, and that you'll continue to tune in for future weeks  

*Week 8 of 52: Moonlight Road*



Moonlight Road by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

For Week 9 of my "52 Weeks" photo project, I returned to an area I truly enjoy, fashion photography. 

I haven't been shooting portraits for too long, but I am determined to grow better at them, to expand my knowledge and press the boundaries of what I can do in terms of lighting, posing, and composition. I've spent the past months stretching what's possible to do with a single light source, and I used that experience in my last shoot. At the request of a model I've photographed before, we met up and did a quick, edgy shoot. I wanted to focus on deep shadows that communicated a specific feeling, a tone into the photo. I went into it wanting to produce a solid image, and I feel like I met my goal. 

With graduation no longer looming in the distance but just a few short weeks away, I often contemplate if I could take my shooting to the next level and make the jump to shooting for pay, professionally as a way of supporting myself out of college. I battle the thoughts daily, make lists of pros and cons on a weekly basis, and have yet to come to a solid conclusion. The risk would be huge, but I feel I would truly enjoy myself, and experience tells me if you enjoy something and are willing to put the hours in then things have a way of working out in the long run. 

Who knows...

*Week 9 of 52: Erica 
*



Erica by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## snerd

Austin Greene said:


> .....................
> *Week 8 of 52: Moonlight Road*
> 
> 
> 
> Moonlight Road by TogaLive, on Flickr



Nominated for May Photo of the Month

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/358348-may-2014-potm-nominations.html


----------



## Austin Greene

snerd said:


> Austin Greene said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....................
> *Week 8 of 52: Moonlight Road*
> 
> Moonlight Road by TogaLive, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated for May Photo of the Month
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/358348-may-2014-potm-nominations.html
Click to expand...


Thank you so much snerd!!!


----------



## Raj_55555

Austin Greene said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin Greene said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....................
> *Week 8 of 52: Moonlight Road*
> 
> Moonlight Road by TogaLive, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated for May Photo of the Month
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/358348-may-2014-potm-nominations.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much snerd!!!
Click to expand...


I'd really like to know how you took this shot? I mean did you use any filters, what time of the day was it, what gears, and any other detail you might think is relevant. I really love this shot, among many others you've posted in this thread. Intently waiting for the rest of your stuff.


----------



## Austin Greene

Raj_55555 said:


> Austin Greene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated for May Photo of the Month
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/358348-may-2014-potm-nominations.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much snerd!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd really like to know how you took this shot? I mean did you use any filters, what time of the day was it, what gears, and any other detail you might think is relevant. I really love this shot, among many others you've posted in this thread. Intently waiting for the rest of your stuff.
Click to expand...


Glad you like it! 

Really nothing special was used on the photo. No filters, just a tripod and a Canon 17-40mm f/4L. My settings were: 20 seconds, f/4, ISO1600. That's it! 

Really with moonscaping it's all about the phase of the moon. A full moon produces harsh shadows that mimic an afternoon sun. Shooting at a quarter moon is great because the light is so soft, imparting a dreamlike quality to the photo. I believe it was a gibbous moon when I took this photo, so a kind of happy middle ground between the two


----------



## Raj_55555

Austin Greene said:


> Really nothing special was used on the photo. No filters, just a tripod and a Canon 17-40mm f/4L. My settings were: 20 seconds, f/4, ISO1600. That's it!
> 
> Really with moonscaping it's all about the phase of the moon. A full moon produces harsh shadows that mimic an afternoon sun. Shooting at a quarter moon is great because the light is so soft, imparting a dreamlike quality to the photo. I believe it was a gibbous moon when I took this photo, so a kind of happy middle ground between the two


I honestly had no idea that one can get results like this in the middle of the night. I sure will try and learn this. I have two questions though, 

1. Do you have any online resources where I can learn more? I tried googling Moonscape, but it didn't return any decent results.

2. Why did you set ISO to 1600? I mean from what I understand, we increase ISO only when the exposure is an issue. As you were shooting long exposure anyway, why not increase it to 30 seconds or more and reduce the ISO. Is their something I'm missing here?


----------



## Austin Greene

Raj_55555 said:


> Austin Greene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really nothing special was used on the photo. No filters, just a tripod and a Canon 17-40mm f/4L. My settings were: 20 seconds, f/4, ISO1600. That's it!
> 
> Really with moonscaping it's all about the phase of the moon. A full moon produces harsh shadows that mimic an afternoon sun. Shooting at a quarter moon is great because the light is so soft, imparting a dreamlike quality to the photo. I believe it was a gibbous moon when I took this photo, so a kind of happy middle ground between the two
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly had no idea that one can get results like this in the middle of the night. I sure will try and learn this. I have two questions though,
> 
> 1. Do you have any online resources where I can learn more? I tried googling Moonscape, but it didn't return any decent results.
> 
> 2. Why did you set ISO to 1600? I mean from what I understand, we increase ISO only when the exposure is an issue. As you were shooting long exposure anyway, why not increase it to 30 seconds or more and reduce the ISO. Is their something I'm missing here?
Click to expand...


None that I really know of. Myself and a few local shooting buddies have just been toying with it for awhile as an easy way to go shoot with friends after a long day of classes. 

As for the ISO, keep in mind that if your shutter speed is too long, those "stars" become more like short trails. I prefer my moonscape stars to retain some of their normal dimensions, so I tend to keep my shutter speeds on the shorter side of things. Plus on the 6D I have zero concerns about noise at ISO1600. I really don't even think about noise reduction until I'm up around ISO4000 or ISO6400 and even then it's minimal.


----------



## Raj_55555

Austin Greene said:


> None that I really know of. Myself and a few local shooting buddies have just been toying with it for awhile as an easy way to go shoot with friends after a long day of classes.
> 
> As for the ISO, keep in mind that if your shutter speed is too long, those "stars" become more like short trails. I prefer my moonscape stars to retain some of their normal dimensions, so I tend to keep my shutter speeds on the shorter side of things. Plus on the 6D I have zero concerns about noise at ISO1600. I really don't even think about noise reduction until I'm up around ISO4000 or ISO6400 and even then it's minimal.



Hmm that makes more sense to me. I guess it never occurred to me as I have never taken a star trail shot. Thank you so much Austin, I'll definitely give this a try, and maybe even bug you for a tip or two if I face any difficulties .


----------



## snerd

Yes, I'm drooling over the high-iso of those full-frame bodies. Somebody should start a poll!


----------



## Austin Greene

For Week 10 I wanted to do something different from the usual, something punk, 80's high fashion, _and I wanted graffiti._ It was an odd photo craving, and I'm certain I'll return for more. 

I contacted my friend and cyclist Steph, and next thing I know we're out on a local bridge shooting away! Overall I was quite happy with the shoot. It was a new area, and I learned a lesson when I realized that I had accidentally shot the entire shoot on JPEG instead of RAW. _OOOPS! _Never again. 

I'm learning more and more that I really enjoy fashion photography, and that maybe, just maybe, I might not be half-bad at it. 

Hope you enjoy it! 

*Week 10 of 52: Steph
*

52 Weeks: Steph (Week 10 of 52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

Well, sorry for the delay folks! I've been writing posts and taking their matching photos for the past two weeks, but between finals, work, graduation, and preparing for a research trip to Korea I've been absolutely SWAMPED. Time to play catch-up  

*Week 11 of 52: Mavish*



52 Weeks: Mavish (Week 11 of 52) by TogaLive, on Flickr

Week 11 of my 52 weeks project marks the beginning of a two week long period of utter chaos, graduation shoots! 


For the next two weeks, I'll be completing some 16+ hours of solid shooting, along with my last round of finals here at UC Davis. How will I sum it all up? Graduation, that's how! I can't believe it's come, but these last weeks for so many are also my last at UCD. It has been a blast, and I hope my shoots can bring others as much happiness in their own graduation as I've experienced in mine.


*Week 12 of 52: Jacqui
*


52 Weeks: Jacqui (Week 12 of 52) by TogaLive, on Flickr

Week 12 of my 52 Weeks project marks the height of graduation photo season, and it is going great! I've been enjoying my time getting to photograph my peer clients so much I've almost forgotten that I'm graduating as well! But I suppose that is what it's all about! One more week until graduation! 

And the setup: 



Jacqui Setup by TogaLive, on Flickr


*Week 13 of 52: By Moonlight
*


52 Weeks: By Moonlight (Week 13 of 52) by TogaLive, on Flickr

Well, it's over! My college career has ended with a great trip out to a familiar moonscaping location amongst good friends and fellow photographers. It's a bittersweet occasion, but I know the future holds endless opportunity, and that I'll be carrying a camera through it all. In this self-portrait I wanted to emphasize the unknown I feel lurking in the future, and felt a silhouette was appropriate. Taken at 12am, the full moon was bright as can be, producing light similar to full sunlight. I actually wore sunglasses to keep the wind out of my face  and was able to see just fine! 


*Now, on to Korea! You can expect the next month's worth of images to be coming from abroad 
*


----------



## Austin Greene

For Week 14 I arrived in Busan, South Korea for a month of research at a lab within Pusan National University. The city is massive, sprawling, 3 million people strong, and the culture shock is palpable. It's monsoon season now, so I expect to see a lot of rain over the next couple weeks, and I'm curious how that will impact my shooting. Another thing I've learned is that the light is either HORRIBLE because of the heavy smog (like in the photo below) or it's fantastic with clear skies and great sunsets. 9/10 times though, it's the smoggy option. 

I've also learned that Urban Landscapes are not my forte. I plan to do a portrait of a very nice old lady I've met for next week instead. 

Hope you like it! 

*Week 14 of 52: Welcome to Busan
*


52 Weeks: Welcome to Busan (Week 14 0f 52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## MikeFlorendo

Love the silhouette and shadow on week 13 By moonlight.  I love night photography and surf photography but it's funny they are polar opposites.


----------



## Austin Greene

For Week 15 a simple but beautiful sunset at our research field site near Geoje South Korea caught my attention. 


About 2 hours away from Busan, Geoje is a large island off of the southern end of South Korea. In fact, most of the southern region is made up of entirely islands, hundreds and hundreds of them. Our field site sits in a tidal zone, amidst the oyster cultures from a fishing village nearby. 

Hope you like it! I look a panoramic, but am still working on stitching it. What with all the water the typical stitching programs are having issues. I wish I had a tripod here, mine was too heavy and bulky to bring on the plane, so for the time being I can't use any of the ND filters I brought along or do long exposures. 

*Week 15 of 52: Geoje Sunset
*


52 Weeks: Geoje Sunset (Week 15 of 52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## xFireSoul

Amazing photographies, man! 
Good luck with your jorney and can't wait to see more of 'em!


----------



## Austin Greene

For week 16 of my 52 Weeks photo project, I visited South Korea's largest fish market, the sprawling Jagalchi Market. 


Fish littered the vendor-lined streets. All you can hear is people shouting and trying to entice buyers, either to buy the whole fish set out on display, or to step behind the stalls into the small storage spaces that serve as makeshift restaurants during busy days. Everyone was looking to sell, and most everyone else was looking to buy, that is, except me. I just wanted to take photos. 


One thing that hit me hard, especially as an ecologist and diver, was the impact this place and the many others like it must have on the environment. Live fish. Dead fish. Fish everywhere. They all came from the sea, and none would ever return. The sheer volume was astounding. I decided I wanted to take a photo demonstrating not only this, but also how I felt out it all, how I (on a personal level) couldn't help but view it as somewhat wasteful, damaging. I found what I wanted in a waste bucket. Taking a quick frame, I pulled away from the viewfinder to find the "janitor" looking at me. He let out a chuckle at the silly American interested in trash, emptied the bucket, and wandered off.

For more photos from Jagalchi, check out this other thread. 

*Week 16 of 52: Waste

*


52 Weeks: Waste (Week 16 of 52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

*Week 17 of 52: Poise

*For Week 17 of my 52 Weeks photo project, I broke out the old macro setup. In an effort to expand my shooting, I haven't been doing much macro, but after noticing some spiders in the area, I had to give it a shot. I was lucky enough to find this beautiful Banana Spider near Pusan National University in Busan, South Korea. 




52 Weeks: Poise (Week 17 of 52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Bluffkin

Love a lot of photos. I'll subscribe and keep updated! Looking forward to them. Week 8 Moonscape was my fav so far. Did you win the photo of the month with it?


----------



## Austin Greene

Bluffkin said:


> Love a lot of photos. I'll subscribe and keep updated! Looking forward to them. Week 8 Moonscape was my fav so far. Did you win the photo of the month with it?



Thanks! I'll keep the good work up if I have my way  

Nope, but feel free to nominate new ones as they come up!


----------



## Austin Greene

Admittedly, I've fallen a bit behind on updating this thread for the past couple weeks. I've posted the photos elsewhere on these forums, but haven't updated this thread. Things have been crazy, I'm not quite used to hopping across the Pacific so much. Without any more delay, below are the new shots! 

Week 18 of 52: Open Late



Open Late by TogaLive, on Flickr

Story: 
I visited Jagalchi market again this evening in hopes of taking some portraits of the older folks that sell all the fish. I showed up right as places were closing (subway is fast, but I got off of work late), and even had a note a coworker wrote in Korea which said something akin to "I'm Austin, a photographer. May I take your photo please?" Well, I wasn't able to woo too many folks, and those I did, I simply didn't light correctly. Oh well, maybe next time. I wandered off in the general direction of the subway station. That is one nice thing of being completely alone in a foreign place, you can wander a bit. No one is looking for me. If something were to happen, no one would know for days or weeks. It's comforting in a way. It inspires adventure. 


As I'm wandering through the closed up and now darkened dry fish market, I noticed a man sitting outside of his pet shop. More specifically, his bird shop. Not for food, we're talking tiny parrots, finches, and the like. I saw the shot I wanted, but as soon as I'm about to get the guts to take it, he goes inside. So there I am, knowing my shot is there. He even left his stool outside, so he's totally going to come back to it, right? I watch him, and see that he's taking a kettle of water and replenishing the water of all the birds inside, one cage at a time. 


"Damn, this is going to take a while" were the words in my head. 


So I wander. I walk through the barely lit and alleyways, the empty tables, piles of rope and trash, I chase a couple stray cats, and I watch the rats creep along in the shadows looking for scraps. When enough time passed, about 30 minutes, I walk back towards the shop from a different route, so I wouldn't walk past the man, but instead would come up right where I'd need to be to get my shot. Once I can see the shop lights, I meter the shot. I can't see him, just the tip of a window over the pile of rope I'm behind, but it's enough to meter off of. I know the light spilling out of the shop and hitting his stool is going to be the same. Once I'm ready I cross my fingers and step out from behind the rope. He's there. I quietly walk to within about 15 feet of him, right where I wanted and needed to be, I crouch down, and I take the shot. 


It was everything I saw in my head, everything I wanted it to be, and as someone who doesn't "do" street photography, I was damn proud of myself.


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 19 of 52: Haeundae Lightshow



Haeundae Lightshow by TogaLive, on Flickr

Story: 
Lightning rips through the sky and strikes a tower in Marine City, South Korea as a powerful monsoon approaches. 


Taken handheld (Shutter speed 1/80) on 7/19/2014 from Dongbaek Island, South Korea. 


After a month of research and photography, it was my last full day in Korea. To commemorate the trip, I decided to take an entire day to do nothing but take photos. I had spent 11 hours taking photos all across southern South Korea. Already having visited Dongbaek Island earlier in the day, something compelled me to return. So after walking along the beachside streets of Haeundae, I found myself back on Dongbaek Island, really more a peninsula of piers than an island. A subpar sunset left me a little disappointed, but I thought I'd stick around a couple extra minutes. 


Then, it all started to fall into place. Thunder cracked in the distance as the clouds darkened. Fisherman nearby began to comment on light rain falling, and my mood instantly became electric. Something was happening. I hopped over a barrier into a construction zone on a nearby pier, as many of the fisherman had, pulled out my umbrella, and sat down at the water's edge. Next thing I know, lightning struck just to the right. Not having a tripod, I opted to still give it a shot, and set elbow to knee in a contorted kind of "human tripod" position. 


CRACK! Another strike, closer this time. **** was happening. 


I framed my shot, got my exposure settings as close as I could guess I'd need, and waited. Eye glued to the viewfinder, I nervously wiped my lens whenever the now torrent of rain found it's way past my umbrella. 


What happened next was a blur. All I remember was a flash, a press of the shutter, and not realizing what had happened until an extra 3 or 4 frames had already fired off. 


"I think I got it!" I said to the photographer to my left whom I'd just met (Nate, from Seattle, cool dude). I checked my memory card, and cried out when I saw this image. Next thing, I'm on my back yelling out "I GOT IT!!! YES!!! I GOT IT!" Needless to say, fisherman were giving me quite the look. 


Shortly after, the torrent became a flood. Winds picked up, blowing plywood roofs off of makeshift structures fisherman had made from the nearby construction supplies. I packed my bags and headed home, soaked to the bone and with the biggest smile in Korea.


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 20 of 52: Above the Round Top



Above the Round Top by TogaLive, on Flickr

A photographer friend and I had a crazy, spur of the moment idea this week. We wanted to go into the Sierra's, and we wanted to do it at night. 

So that is exactly what we did. 

Armed with freshly cooked (or so we're told) fast food, we drove two hours East of Davis, CA towards Lake Tahoe. About 20 minutes out from the lake, we turned Southeast, heading towards Carson Pass. Passing meadows and rocky slopes in the twilight, the sun was long gone by the time we began our hike into the backcountry. About an hour and a half later, we reached our destination, a beautiful alpine lake. The milky way was out, albeit largely obscured by the nearby Round Top Mountain. Stars dotted the sky on the moonless night, and we began shooting. 

Soon enough I realized that even by the bright starlight, there simply wasn't enough light to pick up any detail from the foreground or mountains around us. A little disgruntled, I set to using my flash. I have to admit I wasn't too happy with the photos, but it was a fantastic hike with great company. I hope to return soon on a night with a moon to do some moonscaping.


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 21 of 52: Land Before Time



Land Before Time by TogaLive, on Flickr

I'm now out at UC Davis' Bodega Marine Lab conducting research, and will be for the rest of summer. That means two things, lot's of photo opportunities doing long exposures of the coastline, and lot's a days when we're completely socced in with fog. All week I haven't seen clear skies, but I'm hoping to get a decent sunset in the next month or two I have out here. Last night I headed out looking for a photo, and ended up finding some great algae covered rocks. I loved their texture, but maybe a bit too much. My decision to focus largely on them left the background too blurry for my own tastes. That said, I'm excited at what the coming weeks will yield photographically!


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 22 of 52: Jaws of The Sea



52 Weeks: Jaws of The Sea (Week 22 of 52) by TogaLive, on Flickr

Jagged boulders shred incoming waves and guard the sea along California's Lost Coast. 


For Week 22 of my 52 Weeks photo project, I wanted to do something special. For the first time, I ventured out to a truly remote portion of the coast, alone. The trail down required the use of ropes, and the cove was completely abandoned upon my arrival. Typically used by locals as an private spot during abalone diving season, the cove features a towering spire some 100+ feet tall, and jagged boulders on the seaward side of a small peninsula. I spent several hours clambering over car-sized monoliths, watching the incoming waves crash against unrelenting spires of granite. I found my shot, and sat back, waiting for blue hour, when the North Coast really shows off it's ability to turn entire landscapes violet and blue. An uneventful sunset passed, and then the moment came during blue hour. Perching on a boulder, I snapped away, waiting for just the right wave action between the boulders. 


This week's photo doesn't demonstrate a new technique, but it does demonstrate a milestone in my photographic journey. For the first time, I've truly ventured out on my own, taking risks all for the sake of a photo. It was an opportunity to check myself, to check my dedication to photography, to see how far I'd go. I found nothing that day that could stand between me and a photo, which is a truly invigorating feeling.


----------



## Austin Greene

P.S: If anyone has comments at this point of the project, I'd appreciate them. Any critiques, or things that you'd suggest or like to see changed, or even things you've enjoyed thus far. 

Hope you like the photos! The project has been a great way of keeping me shooting on a regular basis.


----------



## D-B-J

I've been keeping up with your posts, and really love what you've been doing. Great photos, and always an interesting blurb about each and why it's special to you. I especially like the most recent--I find myself on those adventures from time to time, where I'll do anything to get the shot.


----------



## Austin Greene

D-B-J said:


> I've been keeping up with your posts, and really love what you've been doing. Great photos, and always an interesting blurb about each and why it's special to you. I especially like the most recent--I find myself on those adventures from time to time, where I'll do anything to get the shot.



Thanks man, it means a lot coming from you, someone who's in a similar stage of life. I'm hoping to run into more and more of those adventures that put us in situations like that, it seems that's what it's all about. 

Onwards!


----------



## Austin Greene

I had the fortunate opportunity to visit Seattle this past weekend. It was my first time in Washington, and the weather was especially good. Sunny and in the 70's for the entire weekend. I was getting a feel for the city, checking out the job market, and seeing if I'd like to move near there someday. 


Walking down the busy streets, towards the Space Needle, I noticed these two young gentlemen sitting against a concrete wall, with matching outfits. Finding their parents nearby, I got permission to take their portrait. 


The two proved totally comfortable with the camera as I spoke with them, asking if it was ok to take their photo. They nodded, and I snapped off a couple frames before letting the parents know where they could find the photo. 


I really enjoy portraiture, but I especially enjoy it when the shots happen so organically. 

*Week 23 of 52: Sons of Seattle*



52 Weeks: Sons of Seattle (Week 23/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

For Week 24 of my 52 Weeks photo project, I headed out to do a portrait shoot in downtown Davis. The summer heat was beating down on us, but a sunset provided just the light we needed as the sun poked through the tops of nearby buildings. 


This week represents my return to portraiture after a two-month hiatus. Not that I've been avoiding portrait shoots, but I've simply been too mobile to arrange any kind of shoot. Now that I'm moving to a somewhat more permanent place, what with the new job and all, I plan to really ramp up my portrait shooting once again. On another note, I will likely be working with Courtney to do a boudoir shoot in the near future, which should be fun!


Here's to new photoshoots!  

Week 24 of 52: Courtney



52 Weeks: Courtney (Week 24/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## pthrift

nice shots. I didn't go thru all the photos but what I saw I liked!


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 25 of 52: A Light in the Dark



A Light in the Dark by TogaLive, on Flickr

A lone fishing vessel illuminates the coastline along California's Lost Coast on a summer night. Taken during my last couple days living on California's Lost Coast, near Bodega Bay.


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 26 of 52: Santa Cruz



52 Weeks: Santa Cruz (Week 26/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr

This is it. Week 26. The halfway mark to my completion of my very first photographic marathon, my first 52 Weeks project. 


Having moved to the Bay Area on Monday, starting a new job on Tuesday, and subsequently being overwhelmed by the desire to just curl up into a ball and do nothing but read the hours away, I finally decided enough was enough on Sunday. I needed a photo for this week, and I wasn't going to simply let the suburbia of Mountain View dry up my passion for photography. 


I packed my bags, and drove one hour Southwest to Santa Cruz. I didn't know what I was looking for, but I knew I'd see it when the time came, so I simply walked. I walked, and walked, and walked. I got some food, and I walked some more. Eventually, I found myself on the beach at high tide, the waves rolling in at my knees as I stood next to a large, encrusted rock. Slates of rocks provided leading lines, as did the faltering, lighter reflections of the sun which had already set. Large trees, and a beach house marked the background. It was Santa Cruz as I had never seen it. I took my photo, glanced it over, and headed home content.


Another week down. 

P.S: I'd really appreciate any feedback folks might have on this one, I don't often shoot BW, but thought it lent itself well here


----------



## pthrift

First off- Congrats on the halfway mark. Farther than most, and you're officially "finishing it up" now. Lot more resolve than I could have. I cannot even commit to the 30day challenges. 


The image is excellent.  I like the way you smoothed the water out, and there are no way overblown areas of white.  The bottom left of the rock is a touch dark but its not something I would ever have even mentioned if you hadn't asked for Cc. 

The scene has a lot of depth. I like it.


----------



## Austin Greene

pthrift said:


> First off- Congrats on the halfway mark. Farther than most, and you're officially "finishing it up" now. Lot more resolve than I could have. I cannot even commit to the 30day challenges.
> 
> The image is excellent.  I like the way you smoothed the water out, and there are no way overblown areas of white.  The bottom left of the rock is a touch dark but its not something I would ever have even mentioned if you hadn't asked for Cc.
> 
> The scene has a lot of depth. I like it.



Thanks! I really appreciate the feedback, and the encouragement! I'm all with you as far as the left end of the frame goes. 

As for the project, it's certainly had one or two weeks where I just was down to the wire, but somehow it always works out, a photo always presents itself. I think it has, at least for me, been less a lesson in persistence than in simply learning to keep my eyes open when the time comes. Being able to turn on that switch. Regardless it has been a BLAST and I'm looking forward to the second half  I already have my next project picked out, and it should bring forth some really interesting stories.


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 27 of 52: Magic 

Dirt sprays as horse and rider soar during a morning practice. Taken near Davis, CA. 

1. 



52 Weeks: Magic (Week 27/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr

Story: 
Week 27 of my 52 Weeks project came and went in a flash. Between adjusting to the new job, and finally settling in somewhat to my new housing situation, I found myself back in Davis for the weekend, without a clue what to shoot for the week's photo. Posting online, seeing if anyone would bite for a photoshoot, someone commented on photographing horses. The ideas starting spinning, and next thing I knew I was at a stable early Sunday morning. 

Looking online, I saw nothing but telephoto shots of horses jumping. Now, there's nothing wrong with telephoto, but I really didn't feel like the photos gave the same scale that these beautiful creatures are due. Following that logic, I opted for my 17-40mm. I wanted to be close. Really, really close. 

And I was. Meeting with our rider, Karissa, and her beautiful gelding Magic, I was nothing short of fascinated by the connection the two shared. Even having been raised around horses all my life, I simply couldn't help but appreciate the finesse exercised before me. Gaining the confidence to get the shot I needed, I stepped forward and crouched right at the corner of the jump. I was about 4 feet from where the two would jump just as Magic began his approach. 

The seconds that followed stretched for an impossibly long time. Just beyond arm's reach, horse and rider left the ground, flew what seemed to be nearly overhead, and landed mere feet away. Even the dirt Magic kicked up had yet to fall back to earth as the two soared. 

I was beyond impressed, and one happy photographer. 

With that, a special thanks to Karissa and Magic for making this week's photo such a thrilling experience!


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 28 of 52: Realm of the Lighthouse

North of idyllic Santa Cruz, California's Pigeon Point Lighthouse stands against the elements, as it has since 1871.




52 Weeks: Realm of the Lighthouse (Week 28/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

Austin Greene said:


> Week 28 of 52: Realm of the Lighthouse
> 
> North of idyllic Santa Cruz, California's Pigeon Point Lighthouse stands against the elements, as it has since 1871.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 Weeks: Realm of the Lighthouse (Week 28/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr



Nice color, but I find myself yearning for more definition in the sky. It just seems a bit washed out. But keep up the good work! It's impressive to see how one grows from a project like this.. And it makes me think I should do one... Hmm..

Jake


----------



## PropilotBW

Great portfolio thus far!  Looking forward to more weeks ahead


----------



## Austin Greene

D-B-J said:


> Austin Greene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Week 28 of 52: Realm of the Lighthouse
> 
> North of idyllic Santa Cruz, California's Pigeon Point Lighthouse stands against the elements, as it has since 1871.
> 
> 52 Weeks: Realm of the Lighthouse (Week 28/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice color, but I find myself yearning for more definition in the sky. It just seems a bit washed out. But keep up the good work! It's impressive to see how one grows from a project like this.. And it makes me think I should do one... Hmm..
> 
> Jake
Click to expand...


I know what you mean, that's how I felt shooting it. The sky was just a grey sheet, not one bit of texture I could pull out of it there or in post. That said, I didn't use an ND filter here, so I was pushing the exposure limits a tad and probably lost what little detail there might have been. 

You should do one! I've already got my next project lined up for when this one is done in 5 months. The biggest growth I've seen here isn't so much technical growth, but more being able to go and really flip a switch into photog mode reliably and when I really need to. Lot's of the time I procrastinate and only have a couple hours to get the shot, but have no idea what to actually shoot, yet I know now that if I focus on it something will come my way. I'm really grateful for that. 



PropilotBW said:


> Great portfolio thus far!  Looking forward to more weeks ahead



Awesome, glad you like it, and happy to have another subscriber


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 29 of 52: 




52 Weeks: Until Sunset (Week 29/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr

Week 29 of my 52 Weeks photo project comes courtesy of my most recent shoot. Taking place in the hills of Pena Adobe park, near Vacaville, CA the harsh sunlight provided a unique mood to the sparse landscape. My second equestrian shoot, I'm quickly learning that getting solid shots of horses can be tough, but that if they are captured correctly it truly gives photos a unique quality.


----------



## D-B-J

Austin Greene said:


> Week 29 of 52:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 Weeks: Until Sunset (Week 29/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr
> 
> Week 29 of my 52 Weeks photo project comes courtesy of my most recent shoot. Taking place in the hills of Pena Adobe park, near Vacaville, CA the harsh sunlight provided a unique mood to the sparse landscape. My second equestrian shoot, I'm quickly learning that getting solid shots of horses can be tough, but that if they are captured correctly it truly gives photos a unique quality.



Very nicely done man.


----------



## Vince.1551

Going really great. I admire the effort and great photography. Fantastic work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austin Greene

Thanks D-B-J and Vince! I was a little apprehensive about this one at the start, but I've grown to like it the more I revisit it. Getting feedback on all these posts really helps quite a bit, both in terms of motivation and improving as I move forwards


----------



## Austin Greene

For Week 30 of my 52 Weeks photo project, I did something I never expected I'd do: I hung out of the trunk of a car, on a country road, at 30 miles per hour. All of this in the name of getting a shot I've dreamed about for the past two months, a quality rolling automotive shot, taken without the use of a rig. 

Next time I'm bringing some way of strapping myself in! 

All in all, I'd say it was a success. Hope you all like it 

Week 30 of 52: Rolling Thunder



52 Weeks: Rolling Thunder (30 of 52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Nevermore1

Austin Greene said:


> For Week 30 of my 52 Weeks photo project, I did something I never expected I'd do: I hung out of the trunk of a car, on a country road, at 30 miles per hour. All of this in the name of getting a shot I've dreamed about for the past two months, a quality rolling automotive shot, taken without the use of a rig.
> 
> Next time I'm bringing some way of strapping myself in!
> 
> All in all, I'd say it was a success. Hope you all like it
> 
> Week 30 of 52: Rolling Thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 52 Weeks: Rolling Thunder (30 of 52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


Nice shot!  Next time find someone with a pickup and you could just sit in the back with the tailgate down if needed,  I would think it would be more comfortable as well.


----------



## Austin Greene

Nevermore1 said:


> Austin Greene said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Week 30 of my 52 Weeks photo project, I did something I never expected I'd do: I hung out of the trunk of a car, on a country road, at 30 miles per hour. All of this in the name of getting a shot I've dreamed about for the past two months, a quality rolling automotive shot, taken without the use of a rig.
> 
> Next time I'm bringing some way of strapping myself in!
> 
> All in all, I'd say it was a success. Hope you all like it
> 
> Week 30 of 52: Rolling Thunder
> 
> 52 Weeks: Rolling Thunder (30 of 52) by TogaLive, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot!  Next time find someone with a pickup and you could just sit in the back with the tailgate down if needed,  I would think it would be more comfortable as well.
Click to expand...


Thanks! Haha, I actually chose the sedan to ride in for its low trunk-height. I was concerned a truck bed just wouldn't be low enough. It is certainly worth a shot next time though!


----------



## Austin Greene

For Week 31 of my 52 Weeks project, I hit the biggest creative roadblock I've ever experienced.

All week I looked for photos, and nothing came to mind. Not one image. Nothing. Nada.

Come Sunday evening, I was desperate. I decided to drive out to a nearby bridge and see if I could get a shot of the traffic. Turns out my tripod wasn't working for me, and I was **** out of luck. I just stood there frustrated, looking out at the barren landscape, the pollution, the cars, thinking of everything I disliked about living in the Bay Area. It wasn't a shining moment.

Since moving to the Bay Area, this project has grown exponentially tougher. Mountain View is, in a word, suffocating. Suburbia drains you of all creativity, and the landscape of any and all character. It sucks.

I took this crap photo realizing that this project is more than just producing 52 images, it's also a sort of photographic diary. After a lot of frustrated deliberation on whether or not I should stop the project now that I live in photographic hell, I decided that any photo is better than no photo, and that no project would be complete without its moments of utter frustration, no diary without a page of useless, ugly scribbles.

So, here's to moving forwards. I hope.

Week 31 of 52: Doubt



Week 31: Doubt (31/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

For Week 32 of my 52 Weeks photo project, I had a truly unique opportunity.


Contacted months prior, a good friend and past coworker of mine expressed that her son was gaining an interest in photography, and that he enjoyed my photos. She asked if I could travel to Oregon to teach him over a weekend. I did, and it was a blast.


Not only did our small group enjoy a hike up the base up Mt. Hood, we also got to shoot at one of the clearest lakes I've ever seen.


Peppered with enthusiastic photographers, including one Irish gent, Trillium Lake was the picture of idyllic shooting conditions. Vibrant bluebird skies painted a canvas across which marshmallow white clouds floated. Passing along as I spoke with my student, Raven, about the ins and outs of the exposure triangle.


It was a fantastic experience, one I hope to repeat soon, and one I'll certainly never forget. Getting to share photography with someone so young was truly rewarding. Not to mention, the night sky out there was awesome and reminded me of home.


Week 32 of 52: "Up, so down"



Week 32: Up, so down (32/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

Keep up the good work.  That lake is beautiful!


----------



## Austin Greene

D-B-J said:


> Keep up the good work.  That lake is beautiful!



Thanks man! I really appreciate the consistent feedback


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 33 of my 52 Weeks photo project had me in Davis on a Saturday afternoon. Originally scheduled for an equestrian shoot, plans changed when the forecast called for rain. Next thing I know, I'm at the local train station with a great model!

The torrents of rain I expected never really came, at best it showered for maybe 30 seconds, and sprinkled intermittently the rest of the shoot. That was no problem for my great model Sho, who was up for just about anything, including standing in the rain. All in all, it was a fantastic shoot full of smiles, laughs, and some great photos. 


Week 33 of 52: Sho



52 Weeks: Sho (Week 33/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

Note: This image was posted in a separate thread. At the end of the week, I've decided to use it as my image for this week  

For this week I had one of those "screw this, I'm going to go shoot" moments. I woke up on a weekday, and didn't want to spend my evening at the gym provided by work, or studying for my upcoming GRE exam. I wanted to make a photo, damnit. 

So I did. I spoke with a coworker, and he suggested I check out Treasure Island, a midway point between the two halves of the Bay Bridge as it heads into San Francisco. A couple hours and a phonecall later, and I was headed out to the island with a photographer friend of mine, Phil. It was just what I needed, and evening of hopping fences trying to find the best shots, and good conversation. We both got some great shots, and I owe this one to Phil letting me borrow his 70-200 (I left mine at home) so I could get a solid zoom of distant San Francisco. 

The complete panorama is composed of 30 images, and stretches almost 11 ft long. Drapes can be seen in windows, people on docks, etc. Full resolution downloads available upon request. 

Week 34 of 52: Domicile



52 Weeks: Domicile (Week 34/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

You've really got a thread of solid work here [emoji106]


----------



## Austin Greene

Snow patches and the slowing current of a brook mark the beginning of Winter, near Round Top Mountain. 

Week 35's image came, unexpectedly. 

Following what's become a normal routine, I drove on Friday from the Bay Area to Davis for a photoshoot scheduled for Saturday. Returning to my college home affords me the opportunity to spend the weekend with my girlfriend, and get knock out a photoshoot. A win in anyone's book, I think. 

Well, it didn't turn out as expected this weekend. After a 2.5 hour trip turning into 5 hours thanks to traffic, I arrived in Davis only to see my client had to cancel on their photoshoot. I was pissed, and worse, I now had no ideas for this week's photo. Thankfully, I have a girlfriend who understands how important photography is to me. 

Next morning, to my surprise, her and I are driving another 2.5 hours into the mountains near Lake Tahoe to what's become a favorite hiking spot, near Winnemucca Lake. High in the mountains near Carson Pass, patches of snow marked our path as we climbed, enjoying the mountain air and affording a much needed break.

As I question my current employment in the Bay Area, and the huge stress living in suburbia places on me, I've never been so thankful to have a significant other who doesn't mind going on a hike and freezing her butt off, all for the sake of a photo. It makes me wonder, makes my mind wander, about one thing: 

Where paths may lead. 

Week 35 of 52: Where Paths May Lead



52 Weeks: Where Paths May Lead (Week 35/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

Austin Greene said:


> Snow patches and the slowing current of a brook mark the beginning of Winter, near Round Top Mountain.
> 
> Week 35's image came, unexpectedly.
> 
> Following what's become a normal routine, I drove on Friday from the Bay Area to Davis for a photoshoot scheduled for Saturday. Returning to my college home affords me the opportunity to spend the weekend with my girlfriend, and get knock out a photoshoot. A win in anyone's book, I think.
> 
> Well, it didn't turn out as expected this weekend. After a 2.5 hour trip turning into 5 hours thanks to traffic, I arrived in Davis only to see my client had to cancel on their photoshoot. I was pissed, and worse, I now had no ideas for this week's photo. Thankfully, I have a girlfriend who understands how important photography is to me.
> 
> Next morning, to my surprise, her and I are driving another 2.5 hours into the mountains near Lake Tahoe to what's become a favorite hiking spot, near Winnemucca Lake. High in the mountains near Carson Pass, patches of snow marked our path as we climbed, enjoying the mountain air and affording a much needed break.
> 
> As I question my current employment in the Bay Area, and the huge stress living in suburbia places on me, I've never been so thankful to have a significant other who doesn't mind going on a hike and freezing her butt off, all for the sake of a photo. It makes me wonder, makes my mind wander, about one thing:
> 
> Where paths may lead.
> 
> Week 35 of 52: Where Paths May Lead
> 
> 
> 
> 52 Weeks: Where Paths May Lead (Week 35/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr



She'll hike and freeze and all that for a photo?! MARRY HER!

Nice shot man [emoji106]


----------



## Austin Greene

Beautiful places don't come to you, you have to seek them out. Waver for a moment, and they're gone. So walk through the forest fervently, listen carefully to the world's tonality, and live.

For Week 36 of my 52 Weeks project, I took a much needed solo hike deep into the Santa Cruz Mountains. 10 miles to be exact. 

As redwoods towered above me, it gave me time to think, to destress, and most of all to reconnect with the natural world I find so lacking in the Bay Area. 

Seeing this toppled giant and the lush greenery adjacent, I set up to take a shot. Only once I was set up did I realize that the photo wasn't meant to be just about the tree. Just like my hike, this image had to be a reminder of my place in the world as a photographer. After all, this entire project is as much about my journey as a photographer, as it is about the images themselves. 

So, I set up my remote timer, clambered onto the tree, and enjoyed the surroundings for a few minutes. 

All in all, the hike was a huge personal success, giving me the opportunity to regain perspective, and relax.




52 Weeks: Amongst Giants (36/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr

Again, thanks for tuning in folks


----------



## D-B-J

Austin Greene said:


> Beautiful places don't come to you, you have to seek them out. Waver for a moment, and they're gone. So walk through the forest fervently, listen carefully to the world's tonality, and live.
> 
> For Week 36 of my 52 Weeks project, I took a much needed solo hike deep into the Santa Cruz Mountains. 10 miles to be exact.
> 
> As redwoods towered above me, it gave me time to think, to destress, and most of all to reconnect with the natural world I find so lacking in the Bay Area.
> 
> Seeing this toppled giant and the lush greenery adjacent, I set up to take a shot. Only once I was set up did I realize that the photo wasn't meant to be just about the tree. Just like my hike, this image had to be a reminder of my place in the world as a photographer. After all, this entire project is as much about my journey as a photographer, as it is about the images themselves.
> 
> So, I set up my remote timer, clambered onto the tree, and enjoyed the surroundings for a few minutes.
> 
> All in all, the hike was a huge personal success, giving me the opportunity to regain perspective, and relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 Weeks: Amongst Giants (36/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr
> 
> Again, thanks for tuning in folks




Excellent!  It would have been a dud without you in it.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Greene

D-B-J said:


> Austin Greene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful places don't come to you, you have to seek them out. Waver for a moment, and they're gone. So walk through the forest fervently, listen carefully to the world's tonality, and live.
> 
> For Week 36 of my 52 Weeks project, I took a much needed solo hike deep into the Santa Cruz Mountains. 10 miles to be exact.
> 
> As redwoods towered above me, it gave me time to think, to destress, and most of all to reconnect with the natural world I find so lacking in the Bay Area.
> 
> Seeing this toppled giant and the lush greenery adjacent, I set up to take a shot. Only once I was set up did I realize that the photo wasn't meant to be just about the tree. Just like my hike, this image had to be a reminder of my place in the world as a photographer. After all, this entire project is as much about my journey as a photographer, as it is about the images themselves.
> 
> So, I set up my remote timer, clambered onto the tree, and enjoyed the surroundings for a few minutes.
> 
> All in all, the hike was a huge personal success, giving me the opportunity to regain perspective, and relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 Weeks: Amongst Giants (36/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr
> 
> Again, thanks for tuning in folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!  It would have been a dud without you in it.  :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


Thanks you man! Always great knowing I can get your feedback  

P.S: I've got the Big Stopper now, and the .9 soft from Lee, testing them out tomorrow!


----------



## D-B-J

Austin Greene said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin Greene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful places don't come to you, you have to seek them out. Waver for a moment, and they're gone. So walk through the forest fervently, listen carefully to the world's tonality, and live.
> 
> For Week 36 of my 52 Weeks project, I took a much needed solo hike deep into the Santa Cruz Mountains. 10 miles to be exact.
> 
> As redwoods towered above me, it gave me time to think, to destress, and most of all to reconnect with the natural world I find so lacking in the Bay Area.
> 
> Seeing this toppled giant and the lush greenery adjacent, I set up to take a shot. Only once I was set up did I realize that the photo wasn't meant to be just about the tree. Just like my hike, this image had to be a reminder of my place in the world as a photographer. After all, this entire project is as much about my journey as a photographer, as it is about the images themselves.
> 
> So, I set up my remote timer, clambered onto the tree, and enjoyed the surroundings for a few minutes.
> 
> All in all, the hike was a huge personal success, giving me the opportunity to regain perspective, and relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 Weeks: Amongst Giants (36/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr
> 
> Again, thanks for tuning in folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!  It would have been a dud without you in it.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks you man! Always great knowing I can get your feedback
> 
> P.S: I've got the Big Stopper now, and the .9 soft from Lee, testing them out tomorrow!
Click to expand...



Good luck! I look forward to seeing what kind of magic you can make with them [emoji106]


----------



## FITBMX

I haven't really been keeping up on this, but I just went over it, and what a great thread!!! Good job!


----------



## Austin Greene

FITBMX said:


> I haven't really been keeping up on this, but I just went over it, and what a great thread!!! Good job!


Thank you so much! Hope you get to check in again soon!


----------



## Msteelio91

Great shots as always man


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 38 marked a special place in the project for me. After months of studying for my GRE exam, I was finally able to put down the pencils, and pick the camera back up again. Nearly two weeks of no shooting whatsoever meant I had a hankering for a photo, and I was set to satisfy that hunger. 

Finishing a great day at the Monterey Bay Aquarium with the girlfriend (star of the "Athina" image from earlier in this project), we headed out to Asilomar Beach with less than an hour before sunset. The clouds proved less dramatic than forecasted, but regardless, the photo came out just as I'd hoped. I absolutely plan on returning to this wonderful chunk of coastline, with its steep rocky stacks, and fantastic tidepools. 

Until next week! 


Week 38 of 52: Iridescence



52 Weeks: Iridescence (38/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

Wait... You studied for the GRE?!


----------



## Msteelio91

Great shot! 

GRE is like any other just keep at it


----------



## Austin Greene

For Week 39 of my 52 Weeks project, I headed out to Davenport, CA on a weekday after work. Racing through traffic, hoping for a decent sunset, I arrived at the coast with about half an hour to spare. After exploring the beach, which was new to me, I decided that the sea stack and rocky formations running about 1/3 the length of the beach would be a nice way to give some texture to the shot. Sunset proved to be a bust, blocked by heavy clouds, but the fog provided a nice smoky texture to the photo after a 30 second exposure.

Week 39 of 52: Smoke on The Water



52 Weeks: Smoke On The Water (39/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 40 of my 52 Weeks project went out with a BANG! Talk about an awesome sunset, the first decent one I've caught since moving. I drove out to Davenport, remembering from about a month ago seeing what appeared to be pylons in the distance. Next thing I know, I'm climbing down a cliffside with all my gear, heading to this awesome secluded beach with said pylons. As far as I can tell, they used to be for the deserted cement factory nearby. Now, they stand as guardians amongst huge breaking waves, and provide refuge to a few solitary cormorants.

Taken with: 
Canon 6D
Canon 17-40 f/4L
Lee .9GND Soft

Week 40 of 52: Gateway



52 Weeks: Gateway (40/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

For Week 41 of my 52 Weeks photo project, I had the special opportunity to do a couples shoot (my first) for two great people, Valeria and Henry. 

Meeting on the UC Davis campus, we headed off towards the renowned Arboretum. Having rained the day before, things were a little wet, but our special couple came prepared with a blanket. It just so happens, they also brought along their puppy! The little guy was a riot, endlessly running around through the shoot and really helping keep the mood as fun and bubbly as a couples shoot should be! 

Week 41 of 52: Valeria and Henry



52 Weeks: Valeria and Henry (41/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 42 had me back in Davis, on yet another great shoot with my friend and model, Rachel! 

This time around, we set off towards Winters, well, more like far-west Davis. Near one of the areas oldest bridges, which you've seen earlier in this series via Steph's photograph. We found a grassy field and set to it!

Rachel was great, bringing some great emotion into the shoot and totally toughing out the cold morning! 

Week 42 of 52: Goosebumps



52 Weeks: Goosebumps (42/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 43 of my 52 Weeks project had me in Redwood National Park. Some of the largest trees in the world reside here, amongst thick ferns and massive mushrooms. The damp climate, while beautiful with it's nightly enveloping mist, proved to be a bit cold for two somewhat underprepared campers. All in all, I plan on returning! 

This photo was taken in a creekbed, as the water runs to the nearby ocean beneath layers of tall grasses and mossy tree remnants. Athina and I had just completed a hike into the legendary Fern Canyon, but we were unable to complete the course thanks to one angsty teenager who decided to destroy a critical water-crossing's bridge. Nonetheless, the surrounding area was equally beautiful. These flowing grasses especially caught my eye.

Taken with: 
Canon 6D
Canon 17-40 f/4L
Lee .9GND Soft
Lee Big Stopper

Week 43 of 52: Shire Subversion



52 Weeks: Shire Subversion (43/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 44 of 52 for my 52 Weeks project came and went during my visit to Redwood National Park, in the far northern reaches of California's coastline. On our final evening in the park, we stopped on the road and settled on a beach to shoot for sunset. I clambered over the rocks as waves began to break amongst them, and waited. It was worth it! 

Taken with: 
Canon 6D
Canon 17-40 f/4L
Lee .9GND Soft

Week 44 of 52: Between Breakers



52 Weeks: Between Breakers (44/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

Sorry for spamming a bit on this one today, turns out I hadn't updated the thread in a couple weeks! Hopefully folks get a chance to view all the new images


----------



## Austin Greene

Clouds race towards the horizon at sunrise, above Bear Gulch Reservoir - Pinnacles National Park.

Taken with:
Canon 6D
Canon 17-40 f/4L
Lee .9 GND Soft
Lee Big Stopper

Story: Week 45 was a difficult one for me, but it provided some useful insights.

I spent most of the week driving straight home after work. I wanted to take photos, but I couldn't settle on what of, or how. For me, that's about as frustrating as it gets. I felt like I should be doing more with my photography, but also felt trapped, unable to act on such strong feelings. By the end of Thursday I was in ruin, depressed, and frustrated.

Only then did I decide I was sick of my own inaction. In an hour I had my bags packed, and the following afternoon I was off to Pinnacles National Park on a completely self-serving, solo photography mission.

I rose early every day, beating sunrise to the local reservoir and hiking some 12 miles over the course of the weekend. It was inspiring, refreshing, and really helped me re-center on what I want out of my photography. I also had the incredible opportunity of having 6 incredibly rare California Condors give me a fantastic flyby.

I've also settled on what my next photo project will be!

To all of you who have followed me thus far in my journey, I hope your weekend was as pleasant as mine turned out to be. God knows, we all need a break now and then.

Week 45 of 52: Confluence



52 Weeks: Confluence (45/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 46 of my 52 Weeks photo project was truly a treat. Not only did I get to spend a wonderful weekend in Davis celebrating my birthday, but I also finally settled on my next photo project!

Walking through the Davis Farmer's Market, a local Saturday morning affair, I spotted these three ladies near a large playground. Even from a distance, the photo opportunity was clear as day.

I introduced myself, and requested to take their photo. Graciously, they agreed, and we exchanged names.

"Let me guess. Grandmother, granddaughter, mother?" I asked.

"Close, I'm actually the Aunt." replied Heather.

"I'm Miriam" added the charming grandmother.

"And this is Clara" Heather elaborated, motioning towards the youngest of the three.

"How do you spell that?" I asked

"C-l-a-r-a" Clara piped, "everyone always messes it up."




52 Weeks: Generations of Smiles (46/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr

Miriam, Clara, and Heather, it was a pleasure meeting you, and I thank you for taking part in my project. You've inspired me to chase new horizons in my next project!

Also, to get a glance of Heather's fantastic pup, Keeper, check out the next photo on Flickr! At six years old, Keeper is a classic tail of a rescue that turned into a life-long friendship.

Note: I won't give out all the details on the new project now, they will come in a couple weeks with the conclusion of this year-long endeavor. However, this photo, and it's story, might lend some clues as to what you should expect!


----------



## Austin Greene

Week 47 of my 52 Weeks project had me at a familiar location, shooting a still somewhat unfamiliar genre, couples shoots. 

I met up with Jack and Olivia and knew right away that the shoot was going to be a blast. They were the perfect couple: relaxed yet energetic, and totally on point when it came to knocking out a good kiss now and then.

We visited the graphically beautiful Stevenson Bridge in Davis, along with an old orchard, and a nearby field. The shoot went wonderfully. More and more I'm finding myself wanting to shoot couples and weddings, simply because the shoots are always so up-beat. 

What's the easiest way to be a happy photographer? Shoot happy people  


Week 47 of 52: Olivia and Jack



52 Weeks: Olivia and Jack (47/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## waday

Austin Greene said:


> Week 46 of my 52 Weeks photo project was truly a treat. Not only did I get to spend a wonderful weekend in Davis celebrating my birthday, but I also finally settled on my next photo project!
> 
> Walking through the Davis Farmer's Market, a local Saturday morning affair, I spotted these three ladies near a large playground. Even from a distance, the photo opportunity was clear as day.
> 
> I introduced myself, and requested to take their photo. Graciously, they agreed, and we exchanged names.
> 
> "Let me guess. Grandmother, granddaughter, mother?" I asked.
> 
> "Close, I'm actually the Aunt." replied Heather.
> 
> "I'm Miriam" added the charming grandmother.
> 
> "And this is Clara" Heather elaborated, motioning towards the youngest of the three.
> 
> "How do you spell that?" I asked
> 
> "C-l-a-r-a" Clara piped, "everyone always messes it up."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 Weeks: Generations of Smiles (46/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr
> 
> Miriam, Clara, and Heather, it was a pleasure meeting you, and I thank you for taking part in my project. You've inspired me to chase new horizons in my next project!
> 
> Also, to get a glance of Heather's fantastic pup, Keeper, check out the next photo on Flickr! At six years old, Keeper is a classic tail of a rescue that turned into a life-long friendship.
> 
> Note: I won't give out all the details on the new project now, they will come in a couple weeks with the conclusion of this year-long endeavor. However, this photo, and it's story, might lend some clues as to what you should expect!


I love this shot! (I also like the backstory.)


----------



## Austin Greene

Wow. 48 Weeks have passed in a flash, and here I am, nearing the end of this wonderful project. I'm not yet finished, the story isn't complete, but I can say it's been quite a journey.

Week 48, one of my last, had me racing to the coast after work. Originally planning to head to my favorite spot, Davenport Beach, I turned and picked a location I had only heard rumor of: Sharktooth Beach.

The small secluded cove is protected by towering cliffs on all sides, and features a massive sea stack. Home to resting pelicans, the stack framed sunset perfectly, and I quickly fell in love with the algae covered rocks. As waves rushed past to my right, and broke on the rocks to my left, I simply got to sit back and watch the sunset go by. As the sun dipped below the horizon, cliffs became steeped in shadow, and vibrant reds shot through the spray of breaking waves.

It was a truly memorable sunset, and Sharktooth Beach is now at the top of my list of incredible beaches to revisit, camera in hand, or not.

Taken with:
Canon 6D
Canon 17 - 40 f/4L
Lee .9 GND Soft

Week 48 of 52: Land Before Time



52 Weeks: Land Before Time (48/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

*Anyone who feels like helping me out, a "Like" or share for my Facebook page would be a huge help. *

Week 49 of my 52 Weeks project had me doing one of my favorite styles of shoot, boudoir.

What I love about boudoir is what most people completely forget these shoots are really about: the subject's personality. It isn't about raw sex appeal, leave that to lingerie shoots and budget hotel rooms. It isn't about brash nudity, that isn't enough. It's about the beauty of seeing what your subject really is when you take everything away.

So for this week, I found myself shooting in a new field near Davis, CA with a new client. It was a learning experience as all boudoir shoots are, a chance to really get to know someone on a level few get to, simply because you're in their company when they decide to let it all out.

For this week's shoot a big thanks goes out to my subject, Yappo, and my awesome assistant Vyvy. You were both fantastic!

Taken with:
Canon 6D
Canon 70-200 f/2.8L IS II

"Unbound"



52 Weeks: Unbound (Week 49/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

"Rift" 

Vibrant sunset clouds streak by overhead as a mist of waves fills the canyons of Bonny Doon Beach, Davenport. 




52 Weeks: Rift (50/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr

Taken with:
Canon 6D
Canon 17-40f/4L
Lee .9GNDS
Lee Big Stopper

Almost there, Week 50 of 52! This time around had me on a trip out to Davenport, CA in the middle of a rainstorm. The drive was a nightmare, but surprisingly most all of the rain cleared up once I made it to the coast. 

I headed to a new location, Bonny Doon Beach, one of Davenport's more popular locations. In the process of scouting out another portion of beach which was a bit too treacherous to shoot that day, I noticed these beautiful algae-covered slabs in the distance. So, I checked them out, set up my tripod, and got to waiting for sunset to arrive!


----------



## Austin Greene

After the coastal adventures of Week 50, Week 51 of my project came in a blur. Initially I had myself scheduled to do a beach shoot, but that didn't work out. Next thing I know I'm shooting these two awesome guys in Davis, CA's greenbelt. 

Full disclosure, while I am a complete believer in the right for two people to be happy and love each other, doing my first shoot for a gay couple was a little unnerving at first. Not because of any ethical or moral quandaries, there aren't any, have you seen these two? They're awesome together! Instead, I simply wasn't quite sure how I'd pose two guys together. I'm used to a female and male, the first usually smaller. That difference really helps when it comes to seeing who fits in who's lap for a classic couple's pose. Tim and Jon? Identical sizes.

Luckily, these two were incredible when it came to being in front of the camera. They didn't need a hint of posing advice, and instead did what any photographer dreams of a couple doing for a change: they focused on each other.

Here's a big thanks to Tim and Jon. For trusting me with their shoot, reminding me that a couple is a couple, and also for being such great subjects in front of the lens.


Tim & Jon, Week 51 of 52



52 Weeks: Tim &amp; Jon (51/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

Man, talk about a journey. This project has been such a huge influence on my photography. It has taken me from California, to Oregon, to the mountain, the coast, the beaches of Hawaii, and the cities of South Korea. I still wonder if I went to these places, or if the project took on a mind of its own, and I was simply along for the ride. 

A year is a long time, but in retrospect, it isn't nearly as long as it should be. Looking back through all of the photos, organizing them, has been one hell of a nostalgic trip. An incredible one. So here we go, what's this week's photo? 

A couples portrait! But not just any couples shot. The the first time, I've gotten to mix my love of landscape and couples thanks to an engagement shoot from yesterday, my first by the way! I've now got a new direction to my photography in weddings and engagements, and for the first time things are looking sustainable. I'm looking at the beginnings of a great small business, doing exactly what I love, with some truly wonderful people. 

My next project will be coming soon, give me a week or so. I'm thinking I might set it on at least a year-long timeline. There is something to be said for the incredible pull of a photo project, literally pushing you out the door sometimes to capture a photo for a waiting audience that may or may not exist. If there is one thing this project has done for me, it's that I now have an insatiable urge to create photos. I can't not carry my camera. I can't not ask someone for their portrait. I can't not be a photographer. 

I feel I'm only beginning to realize the true extent of that statement as I move down these new, exciting avenues. 

It might be done, but my work isn't. There are new projects to come, new people to meet, and new images to create. I can't wait  

This week, the last week: *Week 52 of 52: To New Beginnings  



52 Weeks: To New Beginnings (52/52) by TogaLive, on Flickr

P.S: *I have been absolutely humbled by the amount of support I've gotten from everyone here on TPF. You guys not only inspired me to take on this project, but also to continue with it when I truly didn't think I could. You've taught me to be a photographer, and I can't thank you enough for that. Here's to you, TPF!


----------



## Austin Greene

P.P.S: I'm considering posting a new thread with all 52 images consolidated into a single post. I know cross-posting isn't allowed, but would that be cool with folks? I figure it's easier for people than scrolling through 7 pages of images.


----------



## Kev Richards

Firstly I'd like to congratulate you on completing such an amazing project. I can honestly say that there hasn't been a single image that I didn't enjoy. I'm looking forward to hearing about your next project/adventure. Keep clicking


----------



## mmaria




----------



## waday

Congrats! 



Austin Greene said:


> P.P.S: I'm considering posting a new thread with all 52 images consolidated into a single post. I know cross-posting isn't allowed, but would that be cool with folks? I figure it's easier for people than scrolling through 7 pages of images.


I'd support that!


----------

